# 1 Ohm sub with a 2 Ohm amp?



## bmars520 (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm looking at buying a Rockford Fosgate P3 and it comes with a 2 ohm amp, however the sub is 1 ohm. Will this damage the amp or the sub in any way?


----------



## RyuTsuiSen (Jan 26, 2018)

Is it a single voice coil or dual voice coil? I don't remember RF making a SVC P3 sub. Do you have the model number of it?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ribrown (May 2, 2012)

If the amp is rated at 2ohm stable and you connect it to a 1ohm load and crank up the volume, then YES, you will damage the amp eventually.


----------



## RyuTsuiSen (Jan 26, 2018)

ribrown said:


> If the amp is rated at 2ohm stable and you connect it to a 1ohm load and crank up the volume, then YES, you will damage the amp eventually.


This ^

If it is a DVC sub you may be able to wire it to where it will be an acceptable ohm load for the amp. Don't go below the lowest ohm load for the amp or you really risk it overheating and roasting something.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolhand20th (Aug 13, 2020)

Someone at caraudio.com had an issue like this within the last 10 days. He swore up and down he had no issues yet he also created a thread asking why his Amplifier which was only 2 ohm stable was going into protect mode and overheating as he had his P3 subwoofers running at 1ohm. Swore up and down it worked for months. We tried to tell him a few times just because you can do this doesn't mean you should and that over time it will cause issues and do possibly some serious damage to said amplifier. He just wouldn't listen to say the least.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Is it a test?
Or why have a poll for whether the spec sheet of an amplifier has value?


----------



## 420tabbycat (Dec 23, 2013)

Holmz said:


> Is it a test?
> Or why have a poll for whether the spec sheet of an amplifier has value?


Rules are meant to be broken 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## bmars520 (Nov 30, 2020)

RyuTsuiSen said:


> Is it a single voice coil or dual voice coil? I don't remember RF making a SVC P3 sub. Do you have the model number of it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Listing says "internally wired to create 1 ohm load" meaning that i could change it if i opened it up and rewired it.


----------



## bmars520 (Nov 30, 2020)

Holmz said:


> Is it a test?
> Or why have a poll for whether the spec sheet of an amplifier has value?


No, I just thought it would be an easy way for people to respond. I'm new here lol.


----------



## RyuTsuiSen (Jan 26, 2018)

bmars520 said:


> Listing says "internally wired to create 1 ohm load" meaning that i could change it if i opened it up and rewired it.


Interesting, didn't know RF did that with some of their subs. Well for now I would highly suggest not running it on that amp.

You may could locally post the amp for sale or trade and see if you could get something different that'd work. Also don't get 2 subs to change the load, if it's internally set for 1 ohm like you said, then 2 subs wired will run it to .5 ohms and your amp like you'd think, would hate it even more.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmars520 (Nov 30, 2020)

RyuTsuiSen said:


> Interesting, didn't know RF did that with some of their subs. Well for now I would highly suggest not running it on that amp.
> 
> You may could locally post the amp for sale or trade and see if you could get something different that'd work. Also don't get 2 subs to change the load, if it's internally set for 1 ohm like you said, then 2 subs wired will run it to .5 ohms and your amp like you'd think, would hate it even more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Okay, thank you.


----------



## ribrown (May 2, 2012)

RyuTsuiSen said:


> Interesting, didn't know RF did that with some of their subs. Well for now I would highly suggest not running it on that amp.
> 
> You may could locally post the amp for sale or trade and see if you could get something different that'd work. Also don't get 2 subs to change the load, if it's internally set for 1 ohm like you said, then 2 subs wired will run it to .5 ohms and your amp like you'd think, would hate it even more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's not true. Two 1-ohm subs can easily be wired in series for a 2-ohm load.


----------



## RyuTsuiSen (Jan 26, 2018)

ribrown said:


> That's not true. Two 1-ohm subs can easily be wired in series for a 2-ohm load.




Yeah, my bad lol. This is why this is a forum.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

ribrown said:


> That's not true. Two 1-ohm subs can easily be wired in series for a 2-ohm load.


Due to back EMF, series connections between two or more drivers should be avoided. All driver-to-driver wiring should be done in parallel. Series connections are perfectly fine between the voice coils of individual DVC drivers.



https://jlaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/204374150-Speaker-Wiring-Tutorial


----------



## Jaewest (Jun 15, 2021)

Coolhand20th said:


> Someone at caraudio.com had an issue like this within the last 10 days. He swore up and down he had no issues yet he also created a thread asking why his Amplifier which was only 2 ohm stable was going into protect mode and overheating as he had his P3 subwoofers running at 1ohm. Swore up and down it worked for months. We tried to tell him a few times just because you can do this doesn't mean you should and that over time it will cause issues and do possibly some serious damage to said amplifier. He just wouldn't listen to say the least.


 Is it possible to change a 1ohm sub to a 2 ohm sub


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

With sub rated 2+2 you will be most definitelly above 1 ohm trough entire freq range that sub will produce, impedance will be lowest at the tunning freq. Also when VC get hot it will present a bit higher load, so combination of equipment might work if amp is of higher quality. 
If your amp wont go into protect will be at stres to say at least and might fail. (I run SPL Dynamix EXT 3000D at 0,25 - amp rated as 1 ohm stable for dBDrag S-A)


----------



## Jasen Weimerskirch (10 mo ago)

bmars520 said:


> I'm looking at buying a Rockford Fosgate P3 and it comes with a 2 ohm amp, however the sub is 1 ohm. Will this damage the amp or the sub in any way?


If its a dual 2 ohm u can hook up just one of the vcs of 2 ohms and youll be fine if u have 2 hook them to a 4 ohm load each and bridge amp to both to make 2 ohms . ----->How To Wire A Dual Voice Coil Speaker + Subwoofer Wiring Diagrams


----------

